# Jacques Arcadelt



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I order a cd on cpo of mister Jacques Acradelt, sacred work, i only heard his songs so far, but i know he is an important but relatively obscure franco-flemish composer.

I want to investigate the man more in the depth someone has cd of this gentelman, other than the cpo released , i only read a review of this and the guy said it's fairly bad.

But maybe he is not head burried dead into this music like i am,thus said probably a good lisen for me
Josquin capella did impress me and the work of Meinhof Bruser on the cd of Heinrick Finck.

Have a nice day and if you like to add something to this '' monsieur'' of polyphony, born in modern day wallonia.

:tiphat:

p.s I supposed Flanders is relatively ancient compared to wallonia


----------

